# Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?



## Perschke (23. März 2009)

Hallo!

Ich möchte den Rand meines Folienteiches etwas schöner gestalten. Der Teich ist schon älter und ich habe ihn vom Vorbesitzer übernommen.

Einen Teil werde ich mit Ufermatten abdecken. An dieser Uferseite habe ich die Folie zu einem richtigen Ufergraben verlegt, so dass eine Kapillarsperre vorhanden ist. Den Uferwall des restlichen Ufers möchte ich mit einer Steinfolie abdecken. 

Soweit ich das sehen kann, reicht die Kapilarsperre nicht um den gesamten Teich. Bisher war das nicht so schlimm, da der Uferwall frei lag.

Wenn ich jetzt eine Seite mit Ufermatten versehe und auch bepflanze wie weit reicht da die Kapillarwirkung? Kann es sein, dass das Wasser, welches durch die Ufermatten aus dem Teich gesogen wird, auf der Folie entlangläuft und an andere Stelle (wo keine Kapilarsperre vorhanden ist) im Erdreich verschwindet?

Gruß
Perschke


----------



## axel (23. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*

Hallo Perschke

Ich denke schon , das dort das Wasser herausläuft.

Lg
axel


----------



## axel (23. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*

Hallo 

Wie sieht es den bei Dir mit dem Wassernachschub aus . Hast Du einen eigenen Brunnen ?
Durch Verdunstung geht ja eh viel Wasser verloren , ich find es gar nicht schlecht wenn immer wieder mal Frischwasser hinzukommt. 
Natürlich wär das von den Wasserversorgern zu teuer und auch nicht so gut geeignet.
Wenn Du einen Brunnem hast , dann würd ich den Bereich einfach so lassen und mit Pflanzen bepflanzen die etwas mehr Wasser brauchen um gut zu wachsen .

Lg
axel


----------



## Perschke (23. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie sieht es den bei Dir mit dem Wassernachschub aus . Hast Du einen eigenen Brunnen ?
> Durch Verdunstung geht ja eh viel Wasser verloren , ich find es gar nicht schlecht wenn immer wieder mal Frischwasser hinzukommt.
> ...



Hallo Axel,
einen Brunnen habe ich nicht. Es bliebt die Zisterne oder eben das öffentliche Wassernetz. In den letzten beiden Jahren musste ich kaum Wasser nachfüllen.

Als mögliche Lösung dieses Problems würde ich nämlich Steinfolie auf den kompletten Uferwall legen, schicke Steine drauf - fertig. Diese Folie zieht mir jedenfalls nicht das Wass aus dem Teich.

Gruß
Perschke


----------



## Perschke (23. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*

Zur Ergänzung füge ich hier mal ein Bild ein. Darauf ist der veränderte Uferwall zu sehen. Hinten links sieht man, wie es um den Teich weitergeht.


----------



## axel (23. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*

Bei uns ist die Steinfolie sehr teuer . Sonst hät ich das in meinem Badebereich auch gemacht . Hab mal ein Meter Folie gekauft um meine Seerosenkörbe zu verschönern (abzutarnen).
Wär aber ne Möglichkeit . Kannste ja mal prüfen.
Oder Du machst die Steinfolie nur dort wo sich die Teichfolie nicht hochstellen läßt.

lg axel


----------



## Perschke (23. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*



axel schrieb:


> Bei uns ist die Steinfolie sehr teuer . Sonst hät ich das in meinem Badebereich auch gemacht .



Hallo Axel,
die Steinfolie kostet ca. 8,50 pro Meter. Wäre aber bezahlbar und sicherlich 'ne einmalige Investition.




> Oder Du machst die Steinfolie nur dort wo sich die Teichfolie nicht hochstellen läßt.



Genau das war ja meine Überlegung.
Doch wenn die bepflanzten Ufermatten so viel Wasser saugen, dass es im Ufergraben davonläuft, würde es weglaufen.

Folgende Überlegungen stelle ich derzeit an:
Entweder lege ich über den gesamten Uferwall Steinfolie und dekoriere sie mit Steinen und Holz. Den vorhandenen Ufergraben würde ich mit Substrat füllen und bepflanzen (Er ist ohnehin nur sehr klein.) Die Steinfolie zieht kein Wasser aus dem Teich. Sammelt sich Regenwasser im Ufergraben, wird dies durch die Pflanzen aufgesaugt. So verhindere ich eine Brutstätte für Mückenlarven.

Dort wo bisher kein Ufergraben vorhanden ist, würde ich die Folie aufrecht stellen und zw. Steinen festklemmen. Hier wollte ich sowieso Steinfolie verlegen.

Ich wusste bisher nicht, dass die Ufermatten sehr viel Wasser aus dem Teich in den Ufergraben saugen. Vermutlich so viel, dass es im Ufergraben entlangläuft. Oder sehe ich dies falsch?

Gruß
Perschke


----------



## axel (23. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*

Hallo Perschke

Ich mach morgen mal ein Experiment wenn es nicht regent.
Ich hab noch ein Stück ungefüllten Ufergraben . Da steht immer Wasser in Teichwasseroberflächenhöhe.
Ich schöpfe das mal leer und dokumentieren mal wie lange es dauert bis die Ufermatte das wieder vollgesaugt hat.


Lg
axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*



Perschke schrieb:


> Ich wusste bisher nicht, dass die Ufermatten sehr viel Wasser aus dem Teich in den Ufergraben saugen. Vermutlich so viel, dass es im Ufergraben entlangläuft. Oder sehe ich dies falsch?
> 
> Gruß
> Perschke



Hallo,..

ja,. das ist ja auch die Hauptaufgabe der NG Ufermatte 

ich habe den passenden Ufergraben,.. und der Wasserstand ist da immer genauso wie im Hauptteich,..
man kann wirklich "zuschauen" wie es als Rinnsal sich füllt,..

merke ich immer wenn der Hauptteich "schlagartig" angefüllt wird (extra mit Schlauch) und dann der Überlauf, der sitzt halt im Ufergraben,.. 
überschüssiges Wasser ablaufen lässt...

d.h. Ufermatte sollte/muss immer mit Kappilarsperre enden,..
(oder erst garnicht im Wasser landen,.. (nur als Tarnung,.. habe ich auch gemacht  )

mfG.


----------



## Annett (23. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*

Hallo Perschke.

Auf Deinem Foto habe ich noch nicht so richtig erkennen können, ob der Ufergraben am Ende eine funktionstüchtige Kapillarsperre besitzt.
Diese ist ein Muss. Ansonsten zieht es Dir den Teich durch die Ufermatten ziemlich schnell leer. (Ok, ganz leer nicht, aber der Wasserverlust wird sich sehen lassen können!) 
Der Wasserstand in Teich und Ufergraben wird sich durch die Sogwirkung immer wieder versuchen anzupassen.
Übrigens ist ein nur wenige cm tiefer Ufergraben nichts für die Pflanzen.... erstens fehlt so Speicherkapazität für das dringend nötige Wasser und zweitens fehlt ganz einfach Wurzelraum=Kippgefahr für größere Pflanzen.

Wie wäre es denn an den Stellen ohne Ufergraben/Ufermatte mit dieser Lösung:
Medium 4 anzeigenDu hättest eine schöne, flache Zone, in der alle möglichen Sumpfpflanzen wachsen könnten. Den entgültigen max. Wasserstand kannst Du durch das setzen gewollter Überläufe festlegen. 

Die Steinfolien taugen in den meisten Fällen nicht viel. Du wärst nicht der erste, der spätestens nach dem ersten Winter eine neue Lösung sucht.

Mehr Skizzen findest Du bei Interesse hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/5

Auffüllwasser aus einem Brunnen oder Zisternen würde ich immer erst nach einer Kontrolle bezüglich Nährstoffgehalt verwenden... sonst freuen sich die Algen. Ich fülle mit dem nitrathaltigem Brunnenwasser immer nur den Ufergraben, aber nie den Teich. Dabei achte ich darauf, dass das Wasser im Ufergraben möglichst nicht höher als im Teich steigt. Sonst funktioniert die Ufermatte nämlich auch in die andere Richtung.


----------



## Perschke (24. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*

Hallo!

@axel


> Ich mach morgen mal ein Experiment wenn es nicht regent.
> Ich hab noch ein Stück ungefüllten Ufergraben . Da steht immer Wasser in Teichwasseroberflächenhöhe.
> Ich schöpfe das mal leer und dokumentieren mal wie lange es dauert bis die Ufermatte das wieder vollgesaugt hat.


Danke für deine Mühe. Auf das Ergebnis bin ich schon gespannt.

@Annett


Annett schrieb:


> Auf Deinem Foto habe ich noch nicht so richtig erkennen können, ob der Ufergraben am Ende eine funktionstüchtige Kapillarsperre besitzt.


Die freigelegte Seite besitzt einen funktionstüchtigen Ufergraben. Allerdings nur einen kleinen. Der Rest des Teiches hat so etwas nicht. Da wurde die Folie in die Erde gelegt und man ließ Gras darüber wachsen. Somit liegt die Folie frei. Und gerade dies wollte ich ändern.



Annett schrieb:


> Übrigens ist ein nur wenige cm tiefer Ufergraben nichts für die Pflanzen.... erstens fehlt so Speicherkapazität für das dringend nötige Wasser und zweitens fehlt ganz einfach Wurzelraum=Kippgefahr für größere Pflanzen.


Das leuchtet mir ein. Also könnte man nur die Ufermatten als Grundlage für die Pflanzen nutzen. 



Annett schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn an den Stellen ohne Ufergraben/Ufermatte mit dieser Lösung:
> Medium 4 anzeigenDu hättest eine schöne, flache Zone, in der alle möglichen Sumpfpflanzen wachsen könnten. Den entgültigen max. Wasserstand kannst Du durch das setzen gewollter Überläufe festlegen.


Das wird nicht gehen. 
1. Die Folie auf dem Uferwall ist damit immer noch sichtbar.
2. Nicht an allen Stelle des Randes ist eine flache Uferzone vorhanden.



Annett schrieb:


> Die Steinfolien taugen in den meisten Fällen nicht viel. Du wärst nicht der erste, der spätestens nach dem ersten Winter eine neue Lösung sucht.


Danke für den Tipp. Also muss ich nach einer ordentlichen Folie suchen.



> Mehr Skizzen findest Du bei Interesse hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/5



Schöne Zeichnungen 

Was haltet ihr von folgender Lösung.
Um eine funktionierende Kapillarsperre zu haben, werde ich den Folienrand des gesamten Teiches freilegen. Dort setze ich stabile Randsteine (am liebsten ohne Beton) ein. Daran wird der Folienrand aufgerichtet. 

Auf den gesamten Uferwall werden anschließend Ufermatten gelegt. Später muss ich nur regelmäßig den Übergang von Uferwall zum Umland (Rasen, Rabatten) auf einen möglichen Docht kontrollieren.

Bei dieser Lösung muss ich allerdings sehr genau darauf achten, dass die Kapillarsperre wirklich richtig ist, also auch keine kleinen Löcher vorhanden sind.

Doch was mache ich, wenn die Kapillarsperre nicht vollständig ist?
Einen neuen Teich möchte ich nicht gleich bauen. Ich möchte ja nur, dass die Folie nicht mehr sichtbar bzw. geschützt ist.

Gruß
Perschke


----------



## Annett (24. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*

Hallo Perschke.

Laut Deinen Fotos bin ich mir sicher, dass die Umwandlung in eine flache Uferzone fkt. würde. Dafür muss nur genug Folie vorhanden sein. 
Diese hebst Du an, formst unter der Folie die entsprechende Terasse neu aus und legst die Folie in diese Terrasse. Fertig.
Zur Erläuterung der Skizze: rot - so ist es jetzt; schwarz - so soll es hinterher aussehen. Es zeigt in etwa die gleiche Folienlänge. 

Du musst Dir nur noch Gedanken darüber machen, wie Du das Folienende senkrecht befestigt bekommst.


----------



## Perschke (24. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*

Hallo Annett,

die Idee werde ich vorerst nicht umsetzen. Der Aufwand ist mir zu groß. Ich werde dies vielleicht verwirklichen, wenn die Teichfolie mal erneuert werden muss.

An der Seite, wo kein Ufergraben vorhanden ist, werde ich es so machen, wie auf der Zeichnung hier.

Dazu werde ich Backsteine als Kante eingraben und die Folie daran aufrichten. Dann habe ich an der Rasenseite eine ordentliche Mähkante.

Gruß
Perschke


----------



## Perschke (25. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarwirkung - Wie weit reicht diese?*

Hallo!

Heute habe ich mich mal rangemacht und die Folie freigelegt.

Da ist wirklich ausreichend Folie vorhanden, um die aufzustellen. Die damaligen Teichbauer hatten nicht viel Ahnung. Über den Folienrand legten sie einfach Böschungsmatten. Mit der Zeit ist dann Gras darüber gewachsen. 

Ich brauche nur noch ein paar natürlich aussehende Kantensteine. 

Ich füge mal ein paar Bilder ein.

Gruß
Perschke


----------

